

Introducing transparent pricing - vassvdm
https://open.bufferapp.com/transparent-pricing-buffer/

======
settsu
I admire the idea of transparency on principle but wonder how practical it is
long term or under likely scenarios in the future of a company.

And I wonder how that profit compares to similar businesses? And if it is
sustainable? (Just to start...)

A quick search provides some rough "data" on other small businesses: "The
average net profits of a small manufacturing wood products business, with $2
million in revenue annually, according to the website "Biz Stats," is 14.56
percent per year. Medical equipment and suppliers, with $2 million in revenue,
have a net profit margin of 26.95 percent annually. By contrast, computer and
electronics products return a net profit of 53.94 percent, and the food
processing sector, according to "Biz Stats," has a net profit margin of 10.28
percent." ([http://smallbusiness.chron.com/average-profit-margin-
small-b...](http://smallbusiness.chron.com/average-profit-margin-small-
business-23368.html))

------
nhance
There are lots of ways to run a business and this is one.

It reads like what you'd expect to read from a charity.

~~~
Artemis2
They are probably more transparent that a lot of charities, the approach is
great and the whole culture seems very neat.

------
pbowyer
I'm surprised by how low their profit margin is - at least on these $10 plans.

